# Lounge > Food and Dining >  Stale cake! Hipster bullshit for sale.

## ExtraSlow

So you can buy weirdo reality show cake from a vending machine. What the fuck?

https://beta.ctvnews.ca/local/calgar...50474.amp.html

----------


## suntan

Have those children been arrested and detained for not wearing masks?

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Have those children been arrested and detained for not wearing masks?



LOL man we went to the mall a couple weeks ago, my kid forgot his mask, he walked around with his shirt over his face because he was afraid to get in trouble lol

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^As long as he remained afraid. That's the critical thing.
- media

----------


## jwslam

That machine had all of 3 slices when I walked by before xmas... 22nd I think.

----------


## mr2mike

If the vending machine sold fresh simple syrup the OP would jizz his pants.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> If the vending machine sold fresh simple syrup the OP would jizz his pants.



Accurate

----------


## ercchry

In the before times they had these down in the PATH in TO… was INSANE how popular they were

----------


## Darell_n

> If the vending machine sold fresh simple syrup the OP would jizz his pants.



Sobeys / Safeway should start planting maple trees next to their little herb garden sales displays.

----------


## mr2mike

That would be great!

----------


## Buster

> In the before times



This made m chuckle

----------


## Disoblige

It is amazing what people consider celebrities do to people in terms of marketing. This is no different.

----------


## Pacman

so these are popular? I walk by the downtown machine a few times a day and haven't seen any type of activity that would resemble the Chinook Center Apple store on a weekend.

----------


## Buster

> so these are popular? I walk by the downtown machine a few times a day and haven't seen any type of activity that would resemble the Chinook Center Apple store on a weekend.



thats strange, because the crossover market for those two must be 1:1

----------

